# Desperate for a known good 4kh solution



## pjb9166 (Apr 2, 2012)

Please can someone please help me with a known good 4kh solution and easy to follow.
I screwed up big time last night. I made a DIY Drop Checker I don't think the tube I used allowed for 
good gas exchange. The new one I made will work better being the design it is allowing for greater gass exchange. All the pics are on my phone and I have a chance to use a pc right now so I will post pics later.

I have for test kits to work with are API pH Test Kit "Blue" and Tetra Easy strips for 6 test on one strip.
The reading of Kh is on 0 40 80 120 180 300
So that chart that out there is not helping me or I'm not just understanding this.
Please help. I just made a sad and expensive mistake.

Thank You
Paul B.:icon_hang


----------



## pjb9166 (Apr 2, 2012)

Ok
I found an awesome article or should I say set of articles
on Co2, drop checkers and how to use them.One part of
the articles had a segment on making a 40kh solution and
then diluting it to 4kh. I got some lab measuring utensils.
One is a 100ml and the other 1000ml vessel. I have a digital
scale.

Scaled out .99 grams baking soda.
Dissolved it into 1ltr distilled water to make a
40kh solution.
I took 10ml of that and diluted it with 90ml distilled water
to make a solution of 4kh.
Using my ph test kit i put 3 drops of ph test solution
into 5ml of the 4kh solution.
It was a ph of 7.6 and a kh of 4

If i'm understanding this in a few hrs I should see a change in color.
I should be able to mach it to the phcolor chart. We have a given kh of 4.
zif I look on the Co2 chart and that will tell me my saturation of Co2.


----------



## rkilling1 (Oct 25, 2006)

Why not just purchase a certified 4 dkh standard? You can find them on ebay. It's only a couple of bucks and saves you a lot of work.

EDIT: Here are a couple I found within seconds:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/4-dKH-Refer...930?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35bb49be52

http://www.ebay.com/itm/4-dKH-Co2-R...781?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4cfeb46555


----------



## pjb9166 (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks for your reply I wound up getting a propper dkh test kit. I also did purchase a drop checker qirh the 4dkh solution my diy and the one I pushased works equally as good .


----------

